# Chasing Linnaeus (and aquarist interview)



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's the link to my website regarding natural history and our desire to contain/replicate it in glass boxes: http://chasinglinnaeus.com/

Specifically regarding aquariums, here is a recent interview with aquarist Steve Waldron from the Blog section: http://chasinglinnaeus.com/?p=370


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That looks lovely already.

I can't wait to watch it grow!


----------

